# error compiling gnuplot with aqua



## prussic_acid (Nov 14, 2007)

hey,

hopefully somebody is able to help.
I already had gnuplot installed once but back then I used a binary.
Now I am trying to compile it from the latest sources myself.
I installed aqua and ran the ./configure command. So far so good.
But when I run the make command there comes up the following error after a while:

Undefined symbols:
  "_rl_forced_update_display", referenced from:
      _restore_prompt in command.o
  "_rl_ding", referenced from:
      _alert in mouse.o
  "_history_list", referenced from:
      _write_history_list in history.o
  "_rl_complete_with_tilde_expansion", referenced from:
      _rl_complete_with_tilde_expansion$non_lazy_ptr in plot.o
ld: symbol(s) not found

I have to note that I am a total newbie compiling something myself so I don't know what to do in cases like these where an error comes up.
So what I am asking is: Does anyone know what to do or does anyone have the same error and knows how to solve the problem?
And if none of the above applies maybe somebody knows where to start looking for the error (cause I simply don't know where to start, I hoped it would go through perfectly) or somebody can give me a link or something where I can read up about the issue.

All right thats it.
Thanks in advance.

By the way, the version of aqua is the latest v.1.0.1 and the gnuplot version is 4.2.2


----------



## artov (Nov 14, 2007)

When I compile open source programs and get "Undefined symbols", I go to Google with the symbol name. In your case, both rl_forced_update_display and rl_complete_with_tilde_expansion seem to come from library readline. It comes with OS X (Xcode?), so try to add -lreadline to your linking line (I guess LDFLAGS macro or similar).


----------

